# e-shirt.com



## todd12345 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just Curious what you guys think of or if any of you have tried e-shirt.com I want to start a tshirt store. I figured Fulfillment Service is the way to go but still deciding which service is best for me. CafePress seems to be popular with the forums but I havent heard anything about e-shirt.com. any suggestions?? Thanks for your time.

Todd


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen a few e-shirt stores, but wasn't impressed.

They also sent out a lot of spam emails to attract new members, which I didn't think was a cool move. 

If it's free though, it couldn't hurt for you to try out the various services and see which one best fits your needs.


----------



## Ayres Clothing (Jun 26, 2006)

I am not sure how e-shirt does it but most of those online shirt stores use direct to garment printing. The quality of direct to garment printing is pretty crappy if you ask me. It doesn't hold up well. So if you do attract people to your store and they buy one shirt, which is difficult to do....they may never buy another shirt. You are going to want repeat business because it is very tough to get someone to make that initial buy from you. Repeat business is huge and if your quality is crappy, no one will ever buy from you again. Just something to think about.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You also have to remember that not all customers will think that direct garment printing is crappy (many will prefer it over heat press). 

I don't think any of the online t-shirt fulfillment companies that I've tried have "crappy" printing.


----------



## Ayres Clothing (Jun 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You also have to remember that not all customers will think that direct garment printing is crappy (many will prefer it over heat press).
> 
> I don't think any of the online t-shirt fulfillment companies that I've tried have "crappy" printing.


They are not "crappy"...just not the quality of silk screened shirts in my opinion. I think direct to garment printing isn't quite up to par with silk screened shirts but it is less expensive. I think the next couple of years, direct to garment printing might overtake silk screened quality. Until then...I am sticking to my silk screen. That is just my opinion, some people prefer direct to garment printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> They are not "crappy"...just not the quality of silk screened shirts in my opinion.


I just wanted to clarify, since you did say it was crappy in your original post  

I too prefer screen printed t-shirts, but that doesn't mean that customers won't buy quality printed shirts with whatever method. I've had repeat customers buy direct garment printed shirts (cafepress), flock printed shirts (spreadshirt), dye subbed shirts (zazzle) and screen printed shirts.

We have a lot of people that print using many different methods on the forum  Even screen printing can come out "crappy" if not done correctly.

I agree that the quality of direct to garment printing is definitely improving.


----------



## Ayres Clothing (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry, I was quick to comment. Crappy wasn't the appropriate term. The printing methods are a personal preference. Mine just happens to be Screen Printing.

Rodney, it looks like you live on this forum. You have at least one comment in pretty much every post on this site. Way to be on top of things, I'm impressed. Keep it up.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, it looks like you live on this forum. You have at least one comment in pretty much every post on this site.


What can I say, I love t-shirts and have lots of opinions  (plus, I do sort of run the site )



> Crappy wasn't the appropriate term. The printing methods are a personal preference. Mine just happens to be Screen Printing.


No problem  Everyone has their preferences. 

As long as we're not trashing someone else's printing method of choice, we're all good.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi there, just signed up to the forums. I'm also very curious about e-shirt.com. I'm looking into getting shirts made for our forum, and using a fulfillment service would be a great help. Has anyone seen an example of their print quality? 

On the other hand, since it looks like the majority of forum members are going to want a black shirt, it seems like screen printing is a must. Do any of the fulfillment services offer screen printing?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Would it not be wise to have your product on as many fullfillment sites as well as your own as possible? I dont know much about these stores but it seems the more viewers you get the more sales are possible. I dont think I would discount anything that brings people to your specific product. I am not sure how it all works...just wondering what the limitations actually are.


----------



## jesustogs (Aug 17, 2006)

Cafepress does black shirts now.

I signed up for eshirt looking for more color choices. However I'm not impressed with the ease of use of their site or customer support. I cannot find answers to questions on the site and when I email customer support they are not prompt about getting back to me.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Jun 30, 2006)

jesustogs said:


> Cafepress does black shirts now.
> 
> I signed up for eshirt looking for more color choices. However I'm not impressed with the ease of use of their site or customer support. I cannot find answers to questions on the site and when I email customer support they are not prompt about getting back to me.


You know, I was at CP just the other day, and they have a page explaining how to design your files for black, but for the life of me, I can't find the black t-shirt item to select. Any chance you can give me a link?


----------



## jesustogs (Aug 17, 2006)

Nocturnaloner said:


> You know, I was at CP just the other day, and they have a page explaining how to design your files for black, but for the life of me, I can't find the black t-shirt item to select. Any chance you can give me a link?


I don't know if this link will help you or not - http://www.cafepress.com/cp/services/newblack

If you are trying to add a poduct the black shirt option will only show up if the image you selected is a transparent image. That may be why you are not seeing it.


----------



## jesustogs (Aug 17, 2006)

I did just get a response from eshirt btw. Their response - 

"Thank you for contacting E-shirt.com.

At this time our printing process for E-shirt apparel is only possible on light colored items. We only have white, ash, natural, light blue and yellow available in unisex tees. We apologize for any inconvenience.

The white area around your image will not show up on the final product. The transfers we use for our shirts are transparent. Any area of your image that is white or transparent will show through in the color of the shirt.

If you have further questions, please let me know."

There home page shows dark colored shirts so I don't know why they are not available.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any chance you can give me a link?


Can't really give a link inside the member management area since you have to login for access, but when you're adding products, it's right at the top under NEW PRODUCTS. It says "New! Black t-shirts and more".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I signed up for eshirt looking for more color choices.


spreadshirt.com and zazzle.com also has more color choices and prints on demand.


----------



## worldjerseys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello,

I know this is an old thread but I have a request if anyone else out there uses e-shirt... does anyone have an email or direct phone number for them. Their contact page only has an in-house form and I have yet to receive any replies. I use CP and Zazzle and threw a few shirt up on e-shirt way back when... they usually send out payments by Paypal. Anyways, I didn't receive my last payment and I've searched the site for a number but can't find anything... so if anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

worldjerseys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I have a request if anyone else out there uses e-shirt... does anyone have an email or direct phone number for them. Their contact page only has an in-house form and I have yet to receive any replies. I use CP and Zazzle and threw a few shirt up on e-shirt way back when... they usually send out payments by Paypal. Anyways, I didn't receive my last payment and I've searched the site for a number but can't find anything... so if anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers.


You can send one of the Senior Partners a Private Message on the forum here. They are a member of the forums and posted here recently.

Hope this helps


----------



## worldjerseys (Aug 4, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You can send one of the Senior Partners a Private Message on the forum here. They are a member of the forums and posted here recently.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Rodney,

I will give that a go.


----------



## jrowles (Feb 5, 2007)

E-Shirt.com now offers dark color (black, navy, etc) garments.


----------

